# ATI Radeon HD 6000 Series ''Southern Islands'' Graphics Cards For Sale from November



## btarunr (Aug 12, 2010)

Come this Winter, and things will heat up once again in the graphics card industry, with GPU vendors battling it out for the crucial Holidays shopping season. While AMD did not introduce any new GPUs after completing its ATI Radeon HD 5000 series launch itinerary, it did manage to grab significant amount of sales from its graphics rival NVIDIA. For this Winter, AMD and its partners will be in a position to launch the ATI Radeon HD 6000 series graphics processors, according to DigiTimes, citing sources from graphics card vendors. 

It is also said that the Radeon HD 6000 series, codenamed "Southern Islands" (members of which are codenamed after islands in the Mediterranean Sea), will be built on TSMC's 40 nm manufacturing process. AMD had originally planned to build Southern Islands on TSMC's 32 nm process, but with the foundry skipping 32 nm bulk for 28 nm which will start operations only by the end of the year, AMD redrew its plans and stuck to the now-mature (stable) 40 nm process. Perhaps AMD learned a thing or two from a wide range of teething problems that plagued the 40 nm production line.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 12, 2010)

Great. I'm guessing it will be the 6700/6800 series that come out first?


----------



## link2009 (Aug 12, 2010)

This is excellent.

I hope ATI will get to keep as much market share as possible.

The ATI/AMD merger was a great success and I would like to see them rewarded for their business practices.

I wonder if ATI will claim the single fastest GPU title a second time this year.


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 12, 2010)

Great, I would love to see a 15% increase in speed from the 5000 series and maybe 5 to 10 degrees cooler. Man the heat is on NVidia now to produce. And hopefully they will not go crazy on the price.


----------



## burtram (Aug 12, 2010)

This is good news, as by the time these come out, I'll be ready to buy a new video card.


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 12, 2010)

very cool, but i was hoping for 32or28nm that way when i get my 7850 it would have been the second year and the problems would hopefully be gone so i may have to wait for the 8850. but i can always wait


----------



## ron732 (Aug 12, 2010)

Will the 6000 series be a new design or an update to the 5000 series?


----------



## NeSeNVi (Aug 12, 2010)

Good, this should make prices drop for HD5xxx series.

If only Sandy Bridge comes up on November too...


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 12, 2010)

Right, im saving my 5770 till then, then.

6870 + EK block? YES PLEASE


----------



## crow1001 (Aug 12, 2010)

Bet the top card can't touch my 480 @ 850 core.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 12, 2010)

Can't wait to see how it all stacks up. Fun when "new stuff" comes out.


----------



## JATownes (Aug 12, 2010)

I knew hanging on to my 4850's for a bit was a good idea.


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 12, 2010)

well this is good news i think ill wait a tad till i get a 5770 and hopefuly prices will come down


----------



## gnesterenko (Aug 12, 2010)

*No good*

As much as I am an AMD fanboy and excited to see these cards, this doesn't bode well for us the consumer. AMD has been doing too well against nVidia and if they get yet another generation-worth of victory over the competition, we are going to start seeing products that are more expensive and not as good. What with Apple switiching to AMD, and the Wii already solidly there, the only high-profile nVidia partner remaining is the PS3. Competition is awesome and nVidia has not been competing very well.

"The views expressed here are mine and do not reflect the official opinion of my employer or the organization through which the Internet was accessed."


----------



## MrAlex (Aug 12, 2010)

ron732 said:


> Will the 6000 series be a new design or an update to the 5000 series?



It's a hybrid between Northern Islands (which will be the 7000 series, a brand new architecture) and the current Evegreeen.



crow1001 said:


> Bet the top card can't touch my 480 @ 850 core.



ATI's top card already mauls your 480


----------



## the_wolf88 (Aug 12, 2010)

Great !

I think AMD is planning to launch Entry & Mainstream Cards on 40nm by November and maybe they will launch High End Cards  by 1 Half of 2011 on 28nm !


----------



## acperience7 (Aug 12, 2010)

So will the Tessellation performance be significantly improved? I know not many games use it, but I like benchmarks and the Unigine 2.0 is laughing at me with my minimum and average fps.

Right now I'm thinking it may be a little better, but the 7000 will be the one to get a more focused look at it's tessellation performance.


Oh well, even if it's not I'll probably be upgrading.


----------



## IceCreamBarr (Aug 12, 2010)

*32nm vs 28nm*

I'm surprised that TSMC even started a 32nm program... fabs tend to cut the process in half every time; 28nm is half of 40nm.


----------



## erocker (Aug 12, 2010)

IceCreamBarr said:


> I'm surprised that TSMC even started a 32nm program... fabs tend to cut the process in half every time; 28nm is half of 40nm.



65nm --> 55nm --> 40nm. In recent history that isn't the case. With things getting really small now, it makes sense.


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Aug 12, 2010)

Great, now maybe ATI will put more money into developing their drivers.


----------



## Steevo (Aug 12, 2010)

Haters gonna hate.


Nfags can leave this thread, I hope Nvidia doesn't drop their prices and you continue to get assraped by them.


Other than that guess I will need to find a home for my 5870 soon.......


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 12, 2010)

Sigh... I just bought a 5870 a month ago...Always the way...


----------



## afw (Aug 12, 2010)

Just when nVidia were celebrating the success of GF104 ... ATi decides to come out with this ... 
Now people thinking of upgrading to a 460 might hold on to their money a bit longer to see what these can offer ... 

nice ploy ATi ...


----------



## Salsoolo (Aug 12, 2010)

^the gtx 460 release, was a game changer for me. 2 gtx460s are kicking ass.
i was almost settled on 5850. the 5850 price needs to go down if i even think about buying it.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 12, 2010)

Meh, my 2x 470's will probably already beat whatever they bring out.

I hope the 6 series is good though.

Heres the deal, if one of these can beat or come close my 470 SLI setup or if even two can beat my 470 SLI setup, im gonna buy one.(and i slap my word on that statement)


----------



## AndreiD (Aug 12, 2010)

I was thinking of getting a GTX 460, but I guess I'll wait a couple more months and get something better. 6850 sounds nice


----------



## happita (Aug 12, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Heres the deal, if one of these can beat or come close my 470 SLI setup or if even two can beat my 470 SLI setup, im gonna buy one.(and i slap my word on that statement)



I'm sure that 2 high-end 6k series will beat out your 470 SLI. So, break out the wallet, cuz its gonna be cash spending time!


----------



## timta2 (Aug 12, 2010)

> Nfags can leave this thread, I hope Nvidia doesn't drop their prices and you continue to get assraped by them.



Well, in addition to that being inappropriate, Nvida pricing has come down. Most GTX 480s are now sub $500 and most GTX 470s are sub $350. And we all know what a bargain the GTX 460 is.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 12, 2010)

nah true bargin was buying the 5850 at msrp when everyone screamed wait for price drop wait for price lol so glad i didnt wait  that was the best deal out of it all lol


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 12, 2010)

Wasn't it rumoured that the entry level cards would come first and the mid-range to high-end would come at some point in 2011?


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 12, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> nah true bargin was buying the 5850 at msrp when everyone screamed wait for price drop wait for price lol so glad i didnt wait  that was the best deal out of it all lol



Yup, my thoughts exactly 

And for all those praising the GTX 460 (undoubtedly good as it is) it's 8 months since the 5 series appeared so really it's come to the party far too late.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 12, 2010)

the54thvoid said:


> Yup, my thoughts exactly
> 
> And for all those praising the GTX 460 (undoubtedly good as it is) it's 8 months since the 5 series appeared so really it's come to the party far too late.



Doesn't matter the timing it comes out, as long as it does and it blows our socks off, that's all that counts.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 12, 2010)

well major point here is  October = 5850 july = GTX 460 thats a 10 month difference so it took almost a year for a gpu thats worth it from nvidia and while there just now working out the kinks the 6k series is set for release in a few months no concrete info on them yet tho so it could be hit or miss still. My major point here is it dosent really matter most ppl with GTX 460 or higher or 5800 series will probably skip the 6k cards simply due to the fact the REAL gpu match that matters next will be 28nm not 6k hybrid lol  as the 7k series will be atis first new arch since 2000 series and fermi on a 28nm die will probably be an much more effective and efficient gpu.

another intresting thing is 6k may be close but if a 5850 still hovers at $50 OVER msrp at $259 whats the 6850 gonna cost lol makes you wonder just a little bit dosent it


----------



## Salsoolo (Aug 12, 2010)

^im still in the market and as you said my next cycle will be on 7k or whatever comes.
i considered two 5850s but the price didnt look good next to 2 460s.

btw the cheapest 5850 is $285 according to newegg.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 12, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> another intresting thing is 6k may be close but if a 5850 still hovers at $50 OVER msrp at $259 whats the 6850 gonna cost lol makes you wonder just a little bit dosent it



Original source at digitimes makes a reference to the 5 series pricing being reduced in anticipation of launch of 6 series.  In the UK, the 5850 price is already within 5% of it's initial price point last year (vendor dependent).

I'm looking forward to 6 series reviews when they arrive in a few months.  Not looking to buy but interested in efficiency and acoustics again.  I'm a noise nazi thats why i like my 5850's so much.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Aug 12, 2010)

INSTG8R said:


> Sigh... I just bought a 5870 a month ago...Always the way...



i have also just got mine, it's very adequate for my emulatory/pc needs, and i hope everyone who gets the next version (6 series) is happy, but i'm good for some time now


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 12, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well major point here is  October = 5850 july = GTX 460 thats a 10 month difference so it took almost a year for a gpu thats worth it from nvidia and while there just now working out the kinks the 6k series is set for release in a few months no concrete info on them yet tho so it could be hit or miss still. My major point here is it dosent really matter most ppl with GTX 460 or higher or 5800 series will probably skip the 6k cards simply due to the fact the REAL gpu match that matters next will be 28nm not 6k hybrid lol  as the 7k series will be atis first new arch since 2000 series and fermi on a 28nm die will probably be an much more effective and efficient gpu.
> 
> another intresting thing is 6k may be close but if a 5850 still hovers at $50 OVER msrp at $259 whats the 6850 gonna cost lol makes you wonder just a little bit dosent it



Whether or not the other cards in the Fermi line up are worth it or not is all a matter of opinion. The fact that they released a card at a very cheap price that not only can beat a 5850 when overclocked, but in SLI, it can even over take a 480, that's value imo. 

All im saying is that instead of people picking on the little trivial things(that most fanboys are know for doing), we should be looking at the core performance an what it offers overall.

But i do see what you're saying.


----------



## Kitkat (Aug 12, 2010)

okay but if you work yourselves up expecting 6870s by years end that will be YOUR doing they are "expected to launch      " what they want when they want lol I see this alot with the southern islands items. They haven't talked about them enough to match the amount of data already out about them its blogs repeating other blogs and readers setting themselves up to be let down by a company not responsible for it. You are all talking about monster cards .. maybe some slight increases for now and some lower HTPC things but other "news" is silly


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 12, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> The fact that they released a card at a very cheap price that not only can beat a 5850 when overclocked, )



Valid point... unless the 5850 comes down to price match the 1GB model.  In which case it becomes less attractive.  Problem is, because of the GF100 delay ATI have been able to keep prices up and will continue to do so if sales volume is still high.

Gotta remember though, the 5850 at launch sold for only £0-15 more than the 460 does now.  And a 5850 overclocked comes close to a 5870.  And two 5850's also kick a gtx 480 in the ass.

But i think the point still stands, going on price alone right now, the 460 is the attractive option - no arguments there  

(But if 5 series prices drop 10%..... ooohhhhhh!)


----------



## alwayssts (Aug 12, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Wasn't it rumoured that the entry level cards would come first and the mid-range to high-end would come at some point in 2011?



Yeah.  4Gamer.net posted that roadmap a while back that showed the Cedar and Redwood replacements launching in the time frame this and other recent articles have spoken about.  The article mentions the Juniper and Cypress replacements will have the most improvement in performance, so it would make sense to launch them later to maximize 5700/5800 sales before they are phased out.  

That all said, product series usually launch from the top-end down.  There's been mumblings elsewhere the high-end is launching first, and of course we have that quote from the HIS guy about reference products launching Q4 with AIB-designs in Q111, which is a hint at weak initial availability.  

Elsewhere people have claimed the second tape-out was sent to the fab in mid-to-late July, which with the 3-month avg turn-around rate would mean a launch in October/Nov with scarce availability, which again meshes with this report.  Furthermore, if the SI series was designed like Cypress/Juniper, or perhaps even more coordinated (if half of Cayman is Barts, half of Barts is Turks) then a bug in the design (which the rumored second tape-out would infer) could delay the whole series.  It's possible that had the first tape-out had been a success, the series' launch would have been staggered in such a way as that road map suggests, but now they are launching closer together.  

It's also possible the ridiculously low pricing from nVIDIA caused them to rethink their strategy going into the Holiday season; launching with lower availability (or paper launches as this articles infers) on the higher-end parts.  If they offer more performance per mm than Evergreen, this would make sense more than ONLY slashing prices on the 5000 series and riding it out until early next year.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 12, 2010)

Hmmm, I see the greenies are at it again trying to crap on ati :shadedshu

-moves on-


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 12, 2010)

well im sorry to say a 5850 thats REFERENCE CAN AND WILL EQUAL a 5870 since both the 5850 and 5870 use the same gpu just laser cut thats why at same clocks there only 3% apart and tessellation performance is the same on both 5850 and 5870  so its kinda moot and im sure you noticed CD that i mentioed 460 and HIGHER meaning you me and many others wont have any reason to upgrade to 6k unless we get the upgrade itch lol


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Hmmm, I see the greenies are at it again trying to crap on ati :shadedshu
> 
> -moves on-



Christ... i seriously hate how every time some one defends Nvidia in any way they get deemed a fanboy.:shadedshu(happens a lot unfortunately)

I can understand if people were coming into this thread to troll and bash the company for no apparent reason, but im not seeing any of that.


----------



## erocker (Aug 12, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Christ... i seriously hate how every time some one defends Nvidia in any way they get deemed a fanboy.:shadedshu(happens a lot unfortunately)
> 
> I can understand if people were coming into this thread to troll and bash the company for no apparent reason, but im not seeing any of that.



And with that being said, no more Nvidia/ati/fanboy anything in this thread. It's not relevant to the discussion whatsoever. Stay on topic, I'm not saying it again.

Thanks!


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 13, 2010)

6 series cards I'm sure are going to be a huge improvement over the 5 series....And I love the code name 
Any body know of leaked pictures yet?

Im sure Wizard cant wait to review this next line from Ati


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 13, 2010)

A good read HERE and HERE


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm not expecting much from these. Maybe a 10% increase at most.


----------



## erocker (Aug 13, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm not expecting much from these. Maybe a 10% increase at most.



I'm expecting 20% or more than the GTX 480. I think if it was anything less, they wouldn't be naming them the 6 series. Mabye I'm wrong... I hope not.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 13, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm not expecting much from these. Maybe a 10% increase at most.


I think you need to bite your tongue MM lol

10% at the very least under the most demanding software, and like E said no less then 20%

I like that statement better 

But time will tell the full story, I just hope they get there shit together with drivers this time around.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 13, 2010)

erocker said:


> I'm expecting 20% or more than the GTX 480. I think if it was anything less, they wouldn't be naming them the 6 series. Mabye I'm wrong... I hope not.



Could be. I guess 10% would be more of a refresh. However ATI could be going the Nvidia route and just give a minor bump and a re-name. That seems to be a trend with the top GPU crowd.

What I am hoping for is some kind of new feature. Something that will make tessellation useful or maybe some kind of dedicated physics processor.

Because honestly all we get are crappy console ports. We don't need more "power". We need features.


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 13, 2010)

This has made my day this news, but after I read all the posts, it was ruined by douches but yeah, I will take a HD6970 4GB good sir lol


----------



## Binge (Aug 13, 2010)

Awesome news.  We'll see how this new tech will change how we see things, or completely pass us as unimpressive.  Looking forward to the TPU review.


----------



## Animalpak (Aug 13, 2010)

I expect no effective changements cuz for the 40nm, so no real NEW GPU'S...

Maybe ATI will now take to rebrand its graphics cards, like nvidia did...

HD5000 series are freakin great in all aspects, what works well you tend not to change it.


----------



## 3dchipset (Aug 13, 2010)

Does anyone else get the feeling that the 6000 series will fix the lackluster crossfireX scaling? I don't see the 6000 series being that dramaticatlly different then what's available in terms of raw output (fps). Nvidia's Fermi SLI numbers are very impressive. Hence the 460 SLI comes close to the 5870 Crossfire numbers, but a single 5870 trounces the 460.

I think if dually cards are in your future, I think ATI needs to get their scaling fixed. I'm starting to look at NVIDIA more with their SLI results. Remember folks, minimum frame rate is what we all want to see and right now ATI's crossfire is getting hit hard with the fermi SLI minimum frate rate results.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 13, 2010)

Animalpak said:


> I expect no effective changements cuz for the 40nm, so no real NEW GPU'S...
> 
> Maybe ATI will now take to rebrand its graphics cards, like nvidia did...
> 
> HD5000 series are freakin great in all aspects, what works well you tend not to change it.



Well i wouldn't call it a rebrand necessarily, i mean it's not like they're calling it HD 5870+ or something. Considering it's a whole new series of cards, i'd hope they'd throw a pretty significant amount of power in them over the 5 series. And yes the 5 series is great, but tech has to move on, and usually that's only a couple months after it's predecessor is released.


----------



## Meizuman (Aug 13, 2010)

Hopefully we can get this graph going down (an example from Finnish price tracking service)

ASUS HD 5850 1GB





[dates are dd-mm]

This is kinda historical, at least IMO.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 13, 2010)

acperience7 said:


> So will the Tessellation performance be significantly improved? I know not many games use it, but I like benchmarks and the Unigine 2.0 is laughing at me with my minimum and average fps.
> 
> Right now I'm thinking it may be a little better, but the 7000 will be the one to get a more focused look at it's tessellation performance.
> 
> ...


Imo there is nothing wrong with Tessellation on the 5 series.

I run Unigine 2.0 as well and sure it looks a bit choppy at times but turn on V sync. Sure the frams are capped but it runs beautiful.

The framrates for me in the dragon scene was 51 fps and thats with everything maxed out.

I guess its just how you  precieve the benchmark, all I know is its extremely smooth running.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 13, 2010)

i just want better xfire scaling 30% - 70% is a huge gulf compared to around 60%-90% of sli if the 6k cards offer better xfire scaling im on that shit like white on rice but only if the price is right


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 13, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i just want better xfire scaling 30% - 70% is a huge gulf compared to around 60%-90% of sli if the 6k cards offer better xfire scaling im on that shit like white on rice but only if the price is right


better start putting the pennies away then Ray 

Im going to grab 2 6870's this time around


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 13, 2010)

well if i sell the 5850s on the cheap then i can probably afford 1 6850 and if i save my pennies till xmass i might be able to get a 2nd for crossfire


----------



## Wile E (Aug 13, 2010)

First nVidia started using model numbers that sounded like old ATI cards (9600, 9800, etc), now ATI is using model numbers that sound like old nVidia cards. lol

At any rate, I hope they hire a better driver team to code for these cards. Their hardware has been great, but their software has been garbage. If they don't get a better driver team, my money is still going to nVidia on my next card purchase, even if it leaves me a gen behind.


----------



## qwerty_lesh (Aug 13, 2010)

So many people saying they're choosing to wait now because of this, and so many others are complaining about having waited too long.

I sourced my 5870 at the start of the year, during a bad shortage. If a graphics or platform is 2 gens newer then what you have and you have the itch for better performance, then review it without hesitation, decide weather the benefits outweigh the drawbacks for early adoption.

Sure, pricing is not as good as compared to if you wait, so may be the drivers and bios. IMO if you want to enjoy the performance of new tech, you have to do your research, then jump on board without hesitation if you believe it will keep you satisfied throughout its lifespan and hopefully for the next generation too, if you don't want to burn too much money, just don't go for the highest best of the best product, go for second best and you get the awesome speeds without most of the stupid price inflation.

If I get several months of far better gaming performance then others for a minor hundred or so dollars difference, I'm going to go for it. Provided I am jumping (over) a generation and feel the tech is all its made out to be.


----------



## Steevo (Aug 13, 2010)

Even with a 1Ghz overclock on my 5870 I could still use about 20% more performance to keep frame rates up in GTA. 

I won't go nvidia due to the better image quality ATI gives, and the performance/price I have gotten with all my recent cards from them. I have had no noticeable issues with drivers, but I don't run any pirate software, and keep my system clean from malware, and I have a stable overclock.


About half of the driver issues with ATI cards could probably be traced to faulty overclocks, malware, incomparable software, or faulty pirate software that has been hacked.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 13, 2010)

Animalpak said:


> I expect no effective changements cuz for the 40nm, so no real NEW GPU'S...
> 
> Maybe ATI will now take to rebrand its graphics cards, like nvidia did...
> 
> HD5000 series are freakin great in all aspects, what works well you tend not to change it.





Seems you've got fabrication process and chip design confused XD


----------



## Wile E (Aug 13, 2010)

Steevo said:


> Even with a 1Ghz overclock on my 5870 I could still use about 20% more performance to keep frame rates up in GTA.
> 
> I won't go nvidia due to the better image quality ATI gives, and the performance/price I have gotten with all my recent cards from them. I have had no noticeable issues with drivers, but I don't run any pirate software, and keep my system clean from malware, and I have a stable overclock.
> 
> ...



I don't have malware, pirated software, or incompatible software. And the drivers are still shit at stock clocks on a fresh install. These aren't user caused issues.

And ATI no longer has an advantage in IQ. They are both slightly different, but neither is better anymore. ATI is strong in IQ where nV is weak, and vice versa.


----------



## filip007 (Aug 13, 2010)

Radeon is already tunned up with 5000 series, they will try to open some more SP but who knows, not sure if this will be good series, Series 4000 was a bit cranky also.


----------



## Yellow&Nerdy? (Aug 13, 2010)

Interesting. There are many controversial "guesses" about how Southern Islands will perform. Some say, it's only 5-10%, some claim that it will bring improvements up to 30%.

I wouldn't expect much, since it's still 40nm. I would guess, that it will have e.g. improved tessellation, since Nvidia has been beating them in that, and maybe 10-15% improvement in general performance. Also, they might have been able to improve the thermal performance.

But we won't know how Southern Islands will perform until Q1 2011, when the high-end cards of the lineup will be released, if not delayed that is. The good side is, that because it has some elements of Northern Islands (the upcoming 28nm architecture), we might be able to gain some information about Northern Islands possible performance.


----------



## Frizz (Aug 13, 2010)

Wile E said:


> At any rate, I hope they hire a better driver team to code for these cards. Their hardware has been great, but their software has been garbage.



Couldn't agree more.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 13, 2010)

One thing i'm certain about performance is that the 6750 will be about the same perf. as the 5850, the 6770=5870, 6650=5750, 6670=5770. And so on.  Its the 6970 performance that is unpredictable


----------



## SteelSix (Aug 13, 2010)

Meizuman said:


> Hopefully we can get this graph going down (an example from Finnish price tracking service)
> 
> ASUS HD 5850 1GB
> http://hintaseuranta.fi/temp/hintagraafit/t322017.png
> ...



It's a shame how some countries get raped like this. I resell my cards eventually and always get asked if I'll consider overseas shipping. This is why.. :shadedshu


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 13, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> One thing i'm certain about performance is that the 6750 will be about the same perf. as the 5850, the 6770=5870, 6650=5750, 6670=5770. And so on.  Its the 6970 performance that is unpredictable



Bro, your so...... gonna get 2 HD6970's aren't you hahaha


----------



## inferKNOX (Aug 13, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> One thing i'm certain about performance is that the 6750 will be about the same perf. as the 5850, the 6770=5870, 6650=5750, 6670=5770. And so on.  Its the 6970 performance that is unpredictable



That's a possibility, but what makes you so certain?
I'm less worried about the performance and more so about the price.:shadedshu

EDIT: @SteelSix
In South Africa (where I'm forced to buy often), the price equivalent of the 5850 was close to US$500 when it was about US$300 on NewEgg.


----------



## Frizz (Aug 13, 2010)

I hope the 6970 won't be any bigger than the 5970... the 5970 barely fit in my case :S


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 13, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> One thing i'm certain about performance is that the 6750 will be about the same perf. as the 5850, the 6770=5870, 6650=5750, 6670=5770. And so on.  Its the 6970 performance that is unpredictable



Here's my prediction.

3870x2 = 4850
4870x 2= 5870
5830x2  = 6870


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 13, 2010)

HossHuge said:


> Here's my prediction.
> 
> 3870x2 = 4850
> 4870x 2= 5870
> 5830x2  = 6870


That makes the 6870 barely faster than the 5870....
Since the 5830 is actually no better than a 4890.

Whats the point in releasing a new high-end if it is only around GTX 480 speeds?


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 13, 2010)

Zubasa said:


> That makes the 6870 barely faster than the 5870....
> Since the 5830 is actually no better than a 4890.
> 
> Whats the point in releasing a new high-end if it is only around GTX 480 speeds?



From what I've read the 5870 is about the same as a 5770 crossfire system.  So, I based my prediction from that.  

And from this article 

In particular, this paragragh.


> The SI family will offer higher performance compared to currently available ATI Radeon HD 5000 “Evergreen” line, but will hardly be considerably more advanced in terms of feature-set. *It is rumoured that designers of the new GPUs concentrated mostly on improving efficiency*, but not on building something completely new from scratch, which is why certain building blocks of the new Sothern Islands family will be inherited from the current Evergreen line.



So, I'm guessing it will be about 20-30% faster than a 5870 but much more efficient.  Remember, it's just a guess...


----------



## MikeX (Aug 13, 2010)

*hd 6000*

If they are getting these cards with 40nm, double the shaders would just be another gtx 480 power drawer.
I hope they use lower nm memory gddr5, at least this would gain little more ghz and bandwidth.
There is not much achievement here, just another gtx 480 that is about to be made by ATI.
Unless ... the architecture of the card is changed ?


----------



## Steevo (Aug 13, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I don't have malware, pirated software, or incompatible software. And the drivers are still shit at stock clocks on a fresh install. These aren't user caused issues.
> 
> And ATI no longer has an advantage in IQ. They are both slightly different, but neither is better anymore. ATI is strong in IQ where nV is weak, and vice versa.



http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/HQV/HQV_2.0/

If ATI is selling millions of these cards, and only a few thousand have issues. I would call that a success on their part. Of course if you have issues you will always feel like they are doing a poor job.

I use mine for more than playing games. It also runs my 46" TV with netflix, DVD's, home movies, etc....


Nvidia has had extra plugins to make this work in the past, now at least tehy have integrated audio, but they are still lacking in image quality for content.


As far as games go I believe they are tit for tat.


----------



## hv43082 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ah damn it. Time to upgrade already?  I've only used by 5970 for 4 months. I missed the old day when my 8800gtx was at the top for almost 2yrs. Then again games weren't as graphically intensive as now.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 13, 2010)

The one massively important thing here is... it's a dx11 part (obviously) so if you've already taken that route, there may be little point in upgrading yet.  I think this release wil make a 5 series part more attractive as the price slides down.

On the performance note - i dont think it's being designed to beat a GTX 480 and i doubt it will.  It would require serious redesign (which it isn't) and a die shrink in process (which it isn't).  All i know from some extensive reading about it is it's stop gap to fill the void between now and Northern Islands on 28nm.  It's using some of that chips design tech (not a lot) and the rest is good old evergreen.

Remember kids, ATI gave the industry an astonishingly impressive line up last year (yes, last year) which gave us amazing performance with conservative power and noise.  That was a great feat.  NV came along with the GF100 half year later with a huffing and puffing powerful monster.  It's hot and hungry for a reason and i think it's the most 40nm can do.  

Nup, i think GTX 480 will remain the flawed king until NI comes out.  But... even if SI only manages to match GTX 480 performance (especially in tesselated tasks) but more efficient than 5 series - to me thats a win.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 13, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Bro, your so...... gonna get 2 HD6970's aren't you hahaha



Am I THAT predictable?  LOL  



inferKNOX said:


> That's a possibility, but what makes you so certain?
> I'm less worried about the performance and more so about the price.:shadedshu



Well i'm certain because the 4xxx series -> 5xxx series was just like that.

4850=5750
4870=5770

etc.

But then again its just my opinion.


----------



## link2009 (Aug 13, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Am I THAT predictable?  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Read the post above yours... The 5xxx series brought forth DirectX11, so you can't compare apples to oranges. There's no point in getting a 4870 if a 5770 is more future proof and around the same price.


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 13, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Am I THAT predictable?  LOL



Dude, your system makes me want to cry for joy.


----------



## theubersmurf (Aug 13, 2010)

I wonder if ATI will lower their prices down the the original MSRP for the 5xxx cards.


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 13, 2010)

Any estimates on the length of a possible 6970?  1yrd?

Seriously though are these cards going to be longer than 13"?


----------



## theubersmurf (Aug 13, 2010)

link2009 said:


> Read the post above yours... The 5xxx series brought forth DirectX11, so you can't compare apples to oranges. There's no point in getting a 4870 if a 5770 is more future proof and around the same price.


You kind of can atm. The feature set provided by DX11 hardware is basically negligible, as no one develops anything that makes use of DX11...At least not enough to be considered an important feature. Right now their most salient feature is still DX9 SM 3.0 performance.


----------



## Salsoolo (Aug 13, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Any estimates on the length of a possible 6970?  1yrd?
> 
> Seriously though are these cards going to be longer than 13"?


i dont think so. i think the current high end ones are already out of spec.

they should work on getting these cards smaller while having excellent performance.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 13, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Any estimates on the length of a possible 6970?  1yrd?
> 
> Seriously though are these cards going to be longer than 13"?



I'm guessing about one Tommy Lee long.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 13, 2010)

link2009 said:


> Read the post above yours... The 5xxx series brought forth DirectX11, so you can't compare apples to oranges. There's no point in getting a 4870 if a 5770 is more future proof and around the same price.



I said its just my opinion. Anyways no one can be actually certain what the 6xxx series is going to offer. Will just have to wait and see.


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 13, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm guessing about one Tommy Lee long.



The fact that you have "What! What! in the _ _ _ _, " as your avatar while mentioning Tommy Lee, is disturbing!!


----------



## link2009 (Aug 13, 2010)

theubersmurf said:


> You kind of can atm. The feature set provided by DX11 hardware is basically negligible, as *no one develops anything that makes use of DX11*...At least not enough to be considered an important feature. *Right now* their most salient feature is still DX9 SM 3.0 performance.



I am just going to repeat myself and say this again: You are technically future-proofing your computer by getting a DX11 capable card. You will probably not be able to play those games at High Quality but it will sure beat a DX9 card.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 13, 2010)

The guy (eric) from motherboards.org is saying that he got an update on these cards through email saying that it will in fact be using the 28nm process.

He also has a video up: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fatQCQ9wdUI

But i really don't believe it until i see some sort of press release or article of some kind proving it. Even though he seems to be an honest person judging from all his past videos and his site. Still i'd rather have something concrete then just what one guys says.

EDIT: he has given me this link: http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/rumor_amd_6xxx_series_gpus_slated_november


----------



## Yellow&Nerdy? (Aug 13, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> The guy (eric) from motherboards.org is saying that he got an update on these cards through email saying that it will in fact be using the 28nm process.
> 
> He also has a video up: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fatQCQ9wdUI
> 
> But i really don't believe it until i see some sort of press release or article of some kind proving it. Even though he seems to be an honest person judging from all his past videos and his site. Still i'd rather have something concrete then just what one guys says.



Interesting, but it's total BS. The guy is pretty honest, just "prefers Nvidia", which you can see in some of his reviews. Maybe he's sources are wrong/pulling a prank. I wish it would be true, cause then I could buy a spanking new 28nm card for Christmas, which would be awesome, but impossible. Both TSMC and Globalfoundaries are entering risk production of the 28nm manufacturing process in Q4 2010.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 13, 2010)

Yellow&Nerdy? said:


> Interesting, but it's total BS. The guy is pretty honest, just "prefers Nvidia", which you can see in some of his reviews. Maybe he's sources are wrong/pulling a prank. I wish it would be true, cause then I could buy a spanking new 28nm card for Christmas, which would be awesome, but impossible. Both TSMC and Globalfoundaries are entering risk production of the 28nm manufacturing process in Q4 2010.



Good point on the Nvidia stuff, you can really get a sense sometimes of his preferences in some of his videos.

I asked for a link and he linked me to this:

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/rumor_amd_6xxx_series_gpus_slated_november


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 13, 2010)

For all who want more information, i found this one:
http://www.fudzilla.com/graphics/graphics/graphics/southern-islands-reportedly-coming-in-november


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 14, 2010)

time for 512 bit


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 14, 2010)

28nm... How small is it going to get before a new technology hits? 

Any idea what the new will be?


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 14, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> 28nm... How small is it going to get before a new technology hits?
> 
> Any idea what the new will be?



I guess next we will would move on to the pm process.(picometer)


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 14, 2010)

IceCreamBarr said:


> I'm surprised that TSMC even started a 32nm program... fabs tend to cut the process in half every time; 28nm is half of 40nm.



yes but going from 40nm to 28nm is eminently harder to do than going from 40nm to 32nm its just not as easy as a dye shrink there's a whole lot of things that come into play


----------



## Wile E (Aug 14, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> One thing i'm certain about performance is that the 6750 will be about the same perf. as the 5850, the 6770=5870, 6650=5750, 6670=5770. And so on.  Its the 6970 performance that is unpredictable



I somehow doubt 6750 will equal the 5850. The only time in recent generations that a jump that large has happened is from the 4k to the 5k series. That's not a normal jump.



Zubasa said:


> That makes the 6870 barely faster than the 5870....
> Since the 5830 is actually no better than a 4890.
> 
> Whats the point in releasing a new high-end if it is only around GTX 480 speeds?



They have done worse before. 2900 -> 3870 is a prime example. The 3870 wasn't any faster. But that was the other extreme, and dead opposite of the 4k -> 5k jump I mentioned above. 

I think it will be somewhere in between.



Steevo said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/HQV/HQV_2.0/
> 
> If ATI is selling millions of these cards, and only a few thousand have issues. I would call that a success on their part. Of course if you have issues you will always feel like they are doing a poor job.
> 
> ...


The driver issues aren't small. I understand that less have issues than don't, but that still doesn't make it acceptable. I've had some sort of bug or another since 8.11, thru about 10 different ATI combimations in single, double and triple setups. I am (was) a strong ATI supporter, but the driver quality keeps going down, whereas the driver quality of my nVidia setups has actually increased. ATI has some seriously kick ass hardware out there right now, and if I came across a really killer deal, I'd still get one. (Anybody wanna trade a 4870x2 with a DD full cover for a reference 5850? lol.)

Does that mean I think ATI is a terrible company? No, it doesn't. I just feel that they have shifted too much attention to hardware, and not enough to the software to control it. I haven't written them off forever. It's all cyclical. They'll come back around to suit my needs again. But if I'm gonna pay near retail prices, I'm going nVidia the next time around until ATI gets the Catalyst team back in gear.

I actually thought you were referring to gaming quality, but I'll comment on the video quality aspect anyway. For playback, I don't use any driver enhancements for my media with either nV or ATI. I use cpu decoding and filters. I even disable all the MS decoders. Thank you ffdshow. All of my screens are calibrated, and the quality is the same.

I do see your point tho. Better for the standard user in video playback. It does make ATI a good choice for that.

Although I would still likely choose nVidia for a low powered HTPC type of rig, only because CUDA decoding via CoreAVC is capable of accelerating more advanced h.264 features that DXVA can't.



hayder.master said:


> time for 512 bit



I wouldn't mind seeing that, along with 2GB per GPU standard. The wider bus would allow the use of lower powered and slower GDDR5, yet maintain high performance.


----------



## Gabkicks (Aug 14, 2010)

my 5850 was over twice as fast as my 4850 in crysis. I hope the 6850 is twice as fast as the 5850 but that is a bit hard to imagine unless they can really get a lot more out of the 40nm process/architecture change.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 14, 2010)

ill be happy with 20% IF they give crossfire scaling improvements as mentioned before 20%-77% is no where near nvidias 50%-87% or there about that and with atis tanking on minimum frame rates id like to see some better xfire scaling and support and a nice performance boost


----------



## dir_d (Aug 14, 2010)

Yea XFire scaling has to come up somehow...Hopfully


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 14, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I somehow doubt 6750 will equal the 5850. The only time in recent generations that a jump that large has happened is from the 4k to the 5k series. That's not a normal jump.
> 
> 
> 
> The driver issues aren't small. I understand that less have issues than don't, but that still doesn't make it acceptable. I've had some sort of bug or another since 8.11, thru about 10 different ATI combimations in single, double and triple setups. I am (was) a strong ATI supporter, but the driver quality keeps going down, whereas the driver quality of my nVidia setups has actually increased.




I have driver problems when ever I use NV cards so I'm guessing problems are caused by incompatibilities somewhere in the system ( software or hardware) rather than the card makers them self.

They're both decent card makers, I do prefer ATI but if nv come out with something nice and the drivers work on my rig then I'll be more than happy to have another NV card ( I;m sure most people are like this) 460 is tempting but saving pennies XD

Did had ATI drivers when I first got ATI cards though, what a kerfuffle upgrading them 








Excuse my rambling


----------



## Flanker (Aug 14, 2010)

Gabkicks said:


> my 5850 was over twice as fast as my 4850 in crysis. I hope the 6850 is twice as fast as the 5850 but that is a bit hard to imagine unless they can really get a lot more out of the 40nm process/architecture change.



yeah, doubt it, apparently this release is just to test the waters of the new architecture.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 14, 2010)

i see also if ATI didn't do anything again with physics this new series will be fail


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 14, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> i see also if ATI didn't do anything again with physics this new series will be fail



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bR15Xnt_I5E

That was filmed in July I think, I suspect we'll be seeing games that use open CL for physics in 2011, perhaps by Christmas!

Please bare in mind ATI are working from the ground up, not all of the stuff works in this demo XD


----------



## a_ump (Aug 14, 2010)

haha very true, they didn't happen to buyout someone's software and tweak it for their cards . If you think about it and ATi do it right, i could def see their physics running better on their cards than physx runs on nvidia's cards. Just a thought i had since they are building their own engine with their hardware, whereas nvidia implemented and has altered physx to run on their cards


----------



## TAViX (Aug 14, 2010)

Trust me, it's December, not November. Just in time for Christmas.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 14, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> i see also if ATI didn't do anything again with physics this new series will be fail



Not valid.  The 5 series didn't fail and they are physics free on the hardware level as such.  Physics is a bonus but not an essential.  It's up to developers of games to choose which physics system to use and that comes down to aggressive marketing.  Think about it, if NV went bust (not going to happen!!!) Physx would disappear.  Then the truly 'open source' solutions would be prevalent, if required.

Nah, physics will not make or break a company.  Getting working cards with better performance out to the public makes or breaks companies.


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 14, 2010)

anyone knows or can predict which card the 6670 will be equivalent with?


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 14, 2010)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> anyone knows or can predict which card the 6670 will be equivalent with?



Probably a 5750 or 5770.


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 14, 2010)

i hope that the new gen of GPUs from AMD will be a lot faster compare to this gen. HD5770 prformance for 100-120$? i really hope.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 14, 2010)

With the performance I'm getting from my single 5870, I just don't see the need for me to move to the 6000 anytime soon. Although I'm sure they'll be awesome.

Well looks like I'll be getting a 2nd 5870 this christmas, and a crossfire motherboard. Hey guys, I'll be looking for a gently used XFX 5870 for around $150-175.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Aug 14, 2010)

Pffft, I've still got my 4890s. I'm not sure why everyone is blowing over 200 bucks on a 460.

But these refreshes will be tempting for sure.

Or perhaps people selling their 5850/70s will be the real gold mine


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 14, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bR15Xnt_I5E
> 
> That was filmed in July I think, I suspect we'll be seeing games that use open CL for physics in 2011, perhaps by Christmas!
> 
> Please bare in mind ATI are working from the ground up, not all of the stuff works in this demo XD





the54thvoid said:


> Not valid.  The 5 series didn't fail and they are physics free on the hardware level as such.  Physics is a bonus but not an essential.  It's up to developers of games to choose which physics system to use and that comes down to aggressive marketing.  Think about it, if NV went bust (not going to happen!!!) Physx would disappear.  Then the truly 'open source' solutions would be prevalent, if required.
> 
> Nah, physics will not make or break a company.  Getting working cards with better performance out to the public makes or breaks companies.





ok we hear too much about ATI and physics from more than a year but nothing we show from them yet, new mafia 2 physics almost push you to chose nvidia card, also you will see more titles come in last of this year use nvidia physics


----------



## TheGuruStud (Aug 14, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> ok we hear too much about ATI and physics from more than a year but nothing we show from them yet, new mafia 2 physics almost push you to chose nvidia card, also you will see more titles come in last of this year use nvidia physics



Everyone still has their old nvidia cards for that. We're not paying them just so they can try to screw people over some more.


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 14, 2010)

used dedi 8800GT for a couple of bucks = PWN nvidia card that has to deal with physx and general graphics.


----------



## theubersmurf (Aug 14, 2010)

TheGuruStud said:


> Pffft, I've still got my 4890s. I'm not sure why everyone is blowing over 200 bucks on a 460.
> 
> But these refreshes will be tempting for sure.
> 
> Or perhaps people selling their 5850/70s will be the real gold mine


It may even be, I may Xfire my system...should give my graphics system enough longevity for, maybe another year?


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 14, 2010)

I still have the 7600GS since 2007 and it has been 3 years till now
Longevity for me is a good card for 100$ which has a lot of power, enough to last 3 years
so for now i am pointing and hoping to 6670
I think they will have the same wattage as 5xxx series but with more raw power


----------



## leonard_222003 (Aug 14, 2010)

This is a crazy world we are living in , i hear about economy's built on consumption , if consumption ever gets slow it's very bad for the economy and people will lose everything  , a bit too dramatic but this is usually what happens to some.
This is crazy because on one part we have to be green but when profit is the concern we have to buy and buy and buy , we are bombarded by the need to change our cars , our phones , our clothes , OUR VIDEO CARDS , everything gets outdated one minute after you get it.
Now some call this progress but in this case is all about profit , do we need a new graphics card line up ? nooooo , the damn consoles like xbox360 and ps3 have outstanding graphics with like 15% of the computing power of a computer with core i7 and a 5870 , this is embarrassing for the PC to be so inefficient , bottom line we have to spend money all the time even if we get the same graphics sometimes ( GTA 4 ).


----------



## TheGuruStud (Aug 14, 2010)

leonard_222003 said:


> Now some call this progress but in this case is all about profit , do we need a new graphics card line up ? nooooo , the damn consoles like xbox360 and ps3 have outstanding graphics with like 15% of the computing power of a computer with core i7 and a 5870 , this is embarrassing for the PC to be so inefficient , bottom line we have to spend money all the time even if we get the same graphics sometimes ( GTA 4 ).



Idk what planet you're on, but consoles graphics are crap in comparison. Very low res, no AA, weak AF and the list goes on, but I don't expect more. We're talking about 7900GT class cards haha

You can thank M$ for the inefficiency that does exist. DX needs kicked to the curb.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 14, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> ok we hear too much about ATI and physics from more than a year but nothing we show from them yet, new mafia 2 physics almost push you to chose nvidia card, also you will see more titles come in last of this year use nvidia physics



how so if you remove the cloth physx folder your CPU can run PHYSX for all the enviorment effects from explosion and particles etc hell if u delete the cloth folder for JUST the NPCs you can keep the main characters cloth Physx in effect and its STILL playable.

Dont start making assumptions there are already tweaks to make Physx run on the CPU in mafia 2 and have it completely playable


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 14, 2010)

leonard_222003 said:


> This is a crazy world we are living in , i hear about economy's built on consumption , if consumption ever gets slow it's very bad for the economy and people will lose everything  , a bit too dramatic but this is usually what happens to some.
> This is crazy because on one part we have to be green but when profit is the concern we have to buy and buy and buy , we are bombarded by the need to change our cars , our phones , our clothes , OUR VIDEO CARDS , everything gets outdated one minute after you get it.
> Now some call this progress but in this case is all about profit , do we need a new graphics card line up ? nooooo , the damn consoles like xbox360 and ps3 have outstanding graphics with like 15% of the computing power of a computer with core i7 and a 5870 , this is embarrassing for the PC to be so inefficient , bottom line we have to spend money all the time even if we get the same graphics sometimes ( GTA 4 ).



No ones forcing you to buy anything, everything is based on what you need and what you can afford. Technology progresses so fast and we change in and out of things quickly, but it all depends on you... do you need to have the 6 series or sandy bridge?, do you need to have AMD's bulldozer?, maybe.. but i think that people tend to forget that just because a new series of something comes out doesn't automatically make it's predecessor obsolete and something not worth shit to anybody. Hell for gaming, you could still be using a 4 series card with a Core 2 Duo and you'll still crush pretty much any game out there. And of course it's about profit, AMD is a company that has to make money like everyone else. Whether or not we NEED a new line up of cards is all up to the the consumer, i know im probably not going to buy the the 6 series, why?, because i already have 2x GTX 470's(which is probably equal to one of the 6 series cards anyways) that kill any game out so far,_ I_ just don't need new tech right now, but everyone is different, and everyone will buy or keep what they need.

And are you insane?, a 360, PS3 or any console for that matter don't have near the processing power of a PC. As someone who have been a long time watcher of E3(a big gaming convention if you don't know), it has been said at E3 2005 at Sony's press conference that the PS3's GPU is equivalent 2x 6800 Ultras in SLI(or a single 7800, since it says ''more powerful'' lol), Need prove: 

*Here's a pic from the Sony E3 2005 conference*:







And here's the video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NnhyZkdBTM  (skip to 5:10 for the graphics info)

So that whole 15% computing power of an i7 and 5870 is a complete load of shit. Now ya at times, if the game is poorly ported to PC from consoles, then in that case yes you may see some sub par graphics, but in a general sense, PC looks better in most cases when it comes to gaming.

So ya, i just wanted to address that.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 14, 2010)

some ppl also forget most console games run at 1000x600 and are UPSCALED to 720p which is then stretched to fit a 1080 screen so im sorry consoles dont cut it for me i own a PS3 and the only game ive played with passable graphics was MGS 4


----------



## wahdangun (Aug 14, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> some ppl also forget most console games run at 1000x600 and are UPSCALED to 720p which is then stretched to fit a 1080 screen so im sorry consoles dont cut it for me i own a PS3 and the only game ive played with passable graphics was MGS 4



same with me i just using my PS3 just for FF13 (i'm hard core fan of FF)

but if next FF come to PC then i will ditch my ps3 happily


----------



## x86overclock (Aug 17, 2010)

crow1001 said:


> Bet the top card can't touch my 480 @ 850 core.



The 2gb 5870's can run pretty close to the 480 and you can substantially overclock them, and the new 6000 series are really going to stop nvidia in it's tracks, nvidia has been having too many problems overheating thats why they cant make a dual gpu fermi ati has no problems with heat and beats nvidia in almost all benchmarks and most of the games were designed for nvidia graphics cards. But just remember the 5870 was released 6 months before the fermi series and the 5970 is still the king of video cards.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 17, 2010)

I smell a troll^


----------



## dir_d (Aug 17, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> I smell a troll^



Just a lil bit its faint


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 17, 2010)

maybe, but his post contains bits of truth. if the HD6000 will arrive as expected there will be a supernova of GPUs and comfortable prices for all markets.
the more GPUs there are the more affordable they get


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 17, 2010)

x86overclock said:


> dude no offense but you are an idiot the 2gb 5870's already beat the 480 and you can substantially overclock them the 5970 eats your 480 and a gtx 295 combined and the new 6000 series are really going to stop nvidia in it's tracks nvidia has been having to many problems overheating thats why they cant make a dual gpu fermi ati has no problems with heat and beats nvidia in almost all benchmarks and most of the games were designed for nvidia graphics cards by the way my friend is on his second 480 because it fried and he didn't even overclock it  ha ha ha ha ha!



I'll break down your post right quick if you are in fact serious:

1. 





> dude no offense but you are an idiot the 2gb 5870's already beat the 480 and you can substantially overclock them



First off, do some research. It has already been shown and proven through benchmarks and real world gameplay that a GTX 480 is in fact faster then a 5870(it's around 10% faster most of the time)

_Some examples_:











Now one advantage that could come from the 2GB is gaming at a higher res... but the actual power backed behind the card is in fact just a smidgen slower then the 480 most of the time.

2.





> the 5970 eats your 480 and a gtx 295 combined



No shit, a dual GPU card beat a single GPU card.. so surprising. The fact that a 480 can even come close to a 5970 is in it self an amazing feat all on its own. And it beats a 480 and a 295 combine? when?.. where?, show me how you came to the conclusion that a single 5970 can eat the power of a 480 and 295 combine. I would love to see that graph.

3. 





> and the new 6000 series are really going to stop nvidia in it's tracks nvidia has been having to many problems overheating thats why they cant make a dual gpu fermi


Says who?, we have basically zero information on the 6 series cards, how can you or anyone else who isn't an AMD/ATI employee predict that the 6 series will ''stop nvidia in there tracks''. And stop over hyping the heat of the fermi cards, they're not near as bad as people hyped it out to be.  It's more then possible to make a dual GPU fermi card, it just needs a die shrink and a little more efficiency.

4.





> ati has no problems with heat and beats nvidia in almost all benchmarks and most of the games were designed for nvidia graphics cards!



As for heat yes, AMD's current offerings do in fact run cooler than Nvidia's. But beat's Nvidia in almost all benchmarks?.. how can someone determine that?. And most games are designed for Nvidia cards?. It's called marketing, Nvidia pays devs to have there logo flash in games, but that doesn't determine that the game is in fact coded to utilize Nvidia cards more, the only time that it really occurs in the use of physx in games.

5.





> by the way my friend is on his second 480 because it fried and he didn't even overclock it  ha ha ha ha ha!



That's because your friend is an idiot, who probably bought the 480 off his dads money and tried stuffing it into a small case with shitty cooling.


----------



## erocker (Aug 17, 2010)

x86overclock, regardless of the validity of your post, insulting other members with name calling is unacceptable. Please post in a friendly and respectable manner in the future, the entire forum would appreciate it.

Thank you.



*Keep on topic people... This isn't a "X" card vs. "X" card thread and there will be consequences for those who think otherwise.


----------



## BraveSoul (Aug 17, 2010)

cant wait to see what this 6000 Series will bring to the table
_____________________________




Antec1200 filter project


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice shoot down CDdude55


----------



## inferKNOX (Aug 17, 2010)

@CDdude55
1 - Why would you use Hardware Canucks graphs on TPU, which has W1zzard?
2 - Don't forget post #44, and #132, coz you keep going back to the same issue and it would suck to have the thread closed because of it.


----------



## Excelsis 88 (Aug 18, 2010)

Will the High end 6000 series bottleneck a phenom II X2 550 3.7GHZ?


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 18, 2010)

there is no reason to, i think. but definitely not on a 1920X1200 resolution or above (the way they'r meant to be used)


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 19, 2010)

Excelsis 88 said:


> Will the High end 6000 series bottlenech a phenom II X2 550 3.7GHZ?



Um yes like me our 5770's can do much better with quad core cpus than they do with duel cores (even an OC'd 550)


----------

